# Une erreur inconnue est survenue dans iMessage



## MonsieurPomme (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir essayé quelques astuces vu sur Google, je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter à l'app iMessage depuis la version 12.6 (21G115) de macOS Monterey. Il y a un simple message quand je mets mon mail et mon mot de passe : _*"une erreur inconnue est survenue"*_. 

J'ai essayé de fouiller sans succès dans le trousseau d'accès ainsi que dans la bibliothèque cachée. Mais je ne souhaite pas tout réinitialiser. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## MrTom (15 Octobre 2022)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu as essayé sur une autre session de ton Mac ?


----------

